# Amrit Kirtan In Hindi Pdf Book



## Shilpa Balbir Gurnani

Hello All,
japposatnamwaheguru:
I m learning kirtan and i amritvale sing shabads in gurudwara. I need a amrit kirtan in pdf so that i can view on my mobile or tablet if i forget any line. I really feel bad when i forget any line it actually disturbs the flow of my singing. I searched but all are in gurmukhi. Apps for andriod are available e.g. igranth etc but are in gurmukhi and english.

I need in hindi as i m comfortable reading that. Can anyone please provide me Amrit kirtan in hindi any download. I will be really greatfull if ny1 can please provide me amrit kirtan in hindi.


Thanks,
Shilpa B Gurnani.


----------



## Shilpa Balbir Gurnani

I found it in app gurbani search in andriod phone.. May it help others 


Thanks


----------

